# It's A Swizz!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've spent years trying to obtain Kelloggs Froot Loops at a reasonable price, I've been paying nearly Â£10 a box in Leeds. 

I heard Asda were selling Froot Loops, checked on the Froot Loop forum and it was true, hallelujah! Last night I bought 6 boxes, at Â£2.34 each. I've got a bowl in front of me right now....................................crap, I am disappointed, genuinely upset, I was so looking forward to them. From memory the USA Froot Loops have 6 colours (at least 5 definitely) and they are really bright, gaudy, childlike colours too, they make you happy. They are sugar loaded tasty fruit injection.

The UK ones have a measly 3 colours, orange, green and purple, but shade like you've left them out on the rain for days, hardly any colour at all, drab with a capital D. They look like cabbage, aspargus and raddish falvour, what sort if mixed up kid would want those? They taste of nothing, my day is ruined before 9am, what was the point, after all this time?

:wallbash:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry at your tale of woe! 

My wife informs me that American Soda online do the genuine thing, we've bought stuff for the kids from them in the past.

However I imagine someone as dedicated as yourself will know this


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you really want all those colourings, preservatives and general junky stuff?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

tixntox said:


> Do you really want all those colourings, preservatives and general junky stuff?


 Of course I do! What I don't want is a pale imitation of the real thing, a bowl full of baba, equally as bad for me as th real thing but with all the pleasure, colour and fun removed.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

do fruit loops count as your five a day?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sorry - fruit loop forum? 

First off, why the heck did you buy 6 boxes at once? Were you going to pour them into the bath??? :lol:

Secondly, ten quid? For a box of cereal? I love the yank stuff (the olde sweet shop next door have loads - cherry pepsi, real root beer, jolly ranchers....mmmmm)! but I'd just move there if I was spending that on froot loops!

I do believe, Mark, that you have gone froot loopy! :tongue2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

kevkojak said:


> Sorry - fruit loop forum?
> 
> First off, why the heck did you buy 6 boxes at once? Were you going to pour them into the bath??? :lol:
> 
> ...


I have heard that folk spend more than Â£50 on a wristwatch, can this really be true?  I can get it for Â£6 (ish) online but sometimes I run out and can't wait, then I get the train to Leeds to buy a packet. I bought 6 packets because I am stupid, I really believed that they were the real USA stuff and others would find out and the shelf would be bare................ in 5 minutes......

What root beer do you get? Asda's Carters is rubbish, but cheap. The stuff in Morrisons is reasonably creamy but not worth Â£1 a 300ml bottle, neither is the Australian Bundaberg that I get in Ilkley. If I could get A&W root beer locally as well as Chufi (horchata), USA Froot Loops and Lucky Charms my life would be so much better.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ah, the toucan returns.

Here in Canada, a small box of sugary cereal costs something like $5. None of the stores seem to sell the larger sizes now. Years ago you could get a super economy family sized box that was slightly larger in volume than a 5 gallon pail.

I will check how much shipping is for a large cardboard container, that would hold several boxes, to the U.K. Travelling surface on a ship usually takes somewhere from 4 to 12 weeks.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Smarties Mark, lots of e-numbers, pretty colours and instant hyperactivity - what more? Don't even need the milk to get you high in sugar!

Between this (fruit Loops) and NOT drinking water, you could well be heading for Diabetes - - you're in the age group for it :weed:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I did some calculations with Canada Post. One single box shipped by the most economical method would cost $10 - $18, depending on whether the weight was under or over .5 kg. Sending multiple boxes would run around $100. 

I'll check out FedEx.

Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

kevkojak said:


> Sorry - fruit loop forum?


 :rofl:

Have you tried Amazon, Mark? I use it to get my PG Tips cheap. :yes:

Or, just shoot me your address and the number of boxes you want. I can get them in the post tonight. :wink1:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Have you tried Amazon, Mark? I use it to get my PG Tips cheap. :yes:


Amazon!!

I've just looked on their site and, bloody hell , it didn't take long, what a bag of ******!









USA Froot Loops, the real deal. Â£6.99, a competitive price.










"Froot Loops have been around for ever in America and now you can try them here in the UK. Â£4.99"

Of course you can try them here in the UK, these are bloody well made in the UK, you can tell my the lack of colours and the washed out remaining ones, well 3 actually, and, they are Â£1.34 a box in bloody Tesco's!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried Amazon, Mark? I use it to get my PG Tips cheap. :yes:
> ...


Mark you do make me laugh. Tell us again your views on microwaves and frozen veg.

You buy a box of cereal for 10 pound, you really are bonkers if I had more time on my hands and I could draw and could be assed you tales would make a great cartoon. Unbelievable.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if you throw up after eating them - are there any carrots ?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

J, you just reminded me, we've actually had another microwave for about a year now and just like before, the problem and arguments are growing. It has weeks to live............ if it's lucky.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I hate to HIJACK this thread, but Cycle Helmets should be made compulsory ?

Ducks behind wall and hides :rofl2:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I get the train to Leeds to buy a packet. I bought 6 packets because I am stupid, I really believed that they were the real USA stuff and others would find out and the shelf would be bare................ in 5 minutes......


Put them on Ebay - Rare! Hard to find UK version!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> I hate to HIJACK this thread, but Cycle Helmets should be made compulsory ?


Yes, of course they should be. The very same day that somebody shows incontestable evidence that they are of any more use than Stephen Hawking's trainers.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mark have a look if you have a 'Mr Simms Olde Fashioned Sweets' shop near you - there seem to be loads of them around (all franchised). Froot Loops are Â£7 a box and A&W root beer - I forget how much that is.

There is one right next door to my shop in Bolton, they get all sorts of US stuff in.

Drop me a PM if you wish and I'll enquire about a discount on buying a case of the stuff - they are quite friendly and always happy to do a deal for other shops in the arcade.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

kevkojak said:


> Mark have a look if you have a 'Mr Simms Olde Fashioned Sweets' shop near you - there seem to be loads of them around (all franchised). Froot Loops are Â£7 a box and A&W root beer - I forget how much that is.


Not going in any shop with "Olde" in it's name. Sorry.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

What the hell is root beer?

Is this Ginger beer?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Just read through this thread.

Genuinely ammused by it.

I'm just glad I like Shreddies.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Phillionaire said:


> What the hell is root beer?
> 
> Is this Ginger beer?


No, it's nothing to do with ginger. Root beer is a carbonated and sweetened beverage, originally made using the root of a sassafras plant as the primary flavour. You either love it or hate, I love it and have been addicted since my first taste in California, 1977 when I was 15. IMO nothing comes close to A&W but this Oz stuff is not bad, though expensive here at Â£1+ a 33ml bottle.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mark, I mentioned root beer to an old mate, we were reminiscing about when it was sold from the barrel on a Sunday at the Barras market in Glasgow - - weel the pubs in Scotland used to close on a Sunday. I hated it, he loved it!

He tells me he can get the "american Stuff" in three Chinese Supermarkets in Glasgow, plus also Lupe Pintos Tex-Mex deli. Might be worth a look if you have a Chinese Supermarket near you - - the ones that supply the Chinese Restaurants with ingredients he says!

Dunno why I encourage you - - - - <--- :rofl2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> .


Not much to add Mach? :lol:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

This shortage of delectable cereals extends to Force Wheat Flakes. Waitrose, Sainsburys and Tesco have stopped it. Have Nestle shut down the line for the summer I ask myself?

Yous, with tongue hanging out.....

MIke


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mark, is it possible to send you some from the states? i'll be there in october and could post you a few boxes?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> mark, is it possible to send you some from the states? i'll be there in october and could post you a few boxes?


Thanks Shawn, much appreciated but they won't be any cheaper, enjoy your hols.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This showed up on one of my Timex searches, somehow I thought of you Mark!

Item #180752329496

Quality, I'm sure!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Ahhhh yessss... The land of the Free and the Brave and the ones with the best Fruit Loops - I love this country! :tongue2:*


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't understand it but the wife really..., I mean *REALLY,* likes Cocoa Krispies. I'm more of a shredded wheat guy myself (like Dave O).

Edit: By the way... whats a Swizz??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Edit: By the way... whats a Swizz??


 It`s British (possible more English) slang for a swindle :wink2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: By the way... whats a Swizz??
> ...


Right... what do I know...? I just eat American Shredded Wheat! Once in a while some Sugar Frosted Flakes - They're GREAT!


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

My mrs loved lucky charms growing up so when I saw them on amazon (can't remember how much , but expensive) I bought them for her.

One bowl and she looked like the elephant man, swollen up like god knows what....... Turns out they gave her an allergic reaction. Probably one of the many e colours in them. These cereals are probably more unhealthy than mc donalds I reckon !


----------



## B_Man (Jul 18, 2012)

My personal favorite is Nesquik, I have had some lucky charms when I visited the states as well, not as amazing as people described, the only food that I really in the US, which was difficult to get in the UK at the time was Beef Jerky, but now they seem to be everywhere!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Walking through Falmouth yesterday, and saw this serial box in a shop window and yes it was fruit loops which reminded me of this thread  Probably only the UK legal ones though with only the tame colours in


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

A bit of topic ressurrection here, but if anyone wants a 326g box or two of original Lucky Charms, please drop me a PM. Plug over and Mods, please remove if inappropriate.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Aldi - Froot Loops Â£1.34


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> Aldi - Froot Loops Â£1.34


They are not Froot Loops.


----------



## Sundodger (Oct 12, 2012)

Very interesting to know that others than me (Or should that be I?) Are into E(by gum) Numbers! Just remember that old folk should not be encouraged to eat health foods....We need all the preservatives we can get !


----------

